
Watch out Craigslist, Sister Site Kijiji Is Taking Off. - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/14/watch-out-craigslist-sister-site-kijiji-is-taking-off/
======
gscott
Just looked at it and it is a total knock off of Craigslist.

------
edu
They have been around for some time. Almost 3 years ago[1] they bought
LoQUO.com a kind of craiglist, and as far as I know the most successful one,
for Barcelona (although it has now expanded to all Spain).

[1]
[http://sanjose.bizjournals.com/sanjose/stories/2005/05/16/da...](http://sanjose.bizjournals.com/sanjose/stories/2005/05/16/daily23.html)

~~~
halo
eBay also own the reasonably successful UK-based Craigslist-imitator Gumtree

~~~
jamongkad
Ok Gumtree is a better name than Kijiji.

------
rob
That has to be the worse name for a website I've seen. Can you imagine trying
to tell that to someone in real life?

------
simianstyle
kijijijijijijijiji!

Are you serious?

